# Toilet Flange Help Needed



## verland (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello, I ran into something with a toilet flange I really need help with. The wax seal apparently had breached so I pulled the toilet. The flange is recessed and isn't cleaning up too well. Appears to have concrete on it which I can only guess may be from the quickset concrete used on the tile. Not knowing for sure if what I'm looking at is a pipe flange permanently welded on the end of a pipe OR a leaded on flange, I'm nervous about chiseling the concrete away and am thinking about other options. I have a flange extension (see pic) that I'd thought about trying to use. One side has a black neoprene gasket on it and I'm assuming that's face down on the original flange with a wax ring and then the toilet. The other option is trying to just use a thick, reinforced was ring w/flange and hope for the best. Tile is on concrete. Any suggestions are appreciated. TIA


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

How long have you been a plumber?


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeh you got a real mess there. Don't bother calling a pro 'cause he'd prolly just roll his eyes and mutter something about the lord taking him now.

First off, that mess needs to be cleaned up and the flange extended from below. If you're unwilling or unable to do that then post an intro and we can talk about flange extensions.

Sorry if I seem blunt but I just came from a job where the tilesetter has levelled and installed a new tile floor 1-1/2" higher than original and there is absolutey no access from below. I'll have to cut the waste pipe from above and reset the flange at the proper height.

Can you access the waste piping from below? It'd make things so much easier for you if you can. Did you see the part about posting an intro? I'll share my anguish with you once that's done.

Peace out.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks to me like there is no flange and never was a flange, in that case I would..........


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Just spray some expandable foam underneath the commode and itll be fine

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## verland (Mar 17, 2012)

Guys, I'm not a professional plumber. Just joe homeowner who encountered this when I went to investigate a leaky toilet. Sorry if I didn't follow the protocol with intros properly. There 'is' a flange there but granted, it's difficult to see. The upright john bolts are in place still from removing the toilet and the tile is 1/4" thick so that's the distance on the recess of the flange. This area is over and the toilet sets on a concrete slab and there is no access from below. I've given up on it for the day but saw this forum and thought I'd give it a try. 

Thanks,
hris


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

verland said:


> guys, i'm not a professional plumber. Just joe homeowner who encountered this when i went to investigate a leaky toilet. Sorry if i didn't follow the protocol with intros properly. There 'is' a flange there but granted, it's difficult to see. The upright john bolts are in place still from removing the toilet and the tile is 1/4" thick so that's the distance on the recess of the flange. This area is over and the toilet sets on a concrete slab and there is no access from below. I've given up on it for the day but saw this forum and thought i'd give it a try.
> 
> Thanks,
> hris


3... 2... 1... Poof!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

U666A said:


> 3... 2... 1... Poof!


Awww,,,,And just as I was gonna recommend some epoxy.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

verland said:


> Guys, I'm not a professional plumber.


nuff sed.
Listen man, I've got nothing against a homeowner doing his\her own work. I really don't. Sometimes they really pull it off and I have to congratulate them on their good work but most times they don't have the wherewithall to pull off a proper job and I'm forced to wince and fix it knowing that they've already paid too much before I even got there.

My advice is to get a plumber to help you out. If you don't like or trust him then find someone else. Once you've found someone that "_clicks_" with you then keep him on speed dial.

I've done dozens of repairs like this and they generally run between $150 - $300 depending on site conditions. Some have been more and others have even been less (I recall charging a client less than $100 for a similar situation but there was one that came in at over a grand!).

Have a reputable plumber assess it for you. You'll probably save money in the long run.


----------



## verland (Mar 17, 2012)

Before we close the thread... ;-)

Have any of you guys ever used a 
*"Fernco Inc. FTS-3 3-Inch Wax Free Toilet Seal" ???*



Looks like the cats meow that might get me out of this since my closet bolts are fine. Doesn't appear that Lowes or Home Depot carry it but other plumbing supply houses might. Amazon reviews rate it very high.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

have you ever used a phone to make a "service call"?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

